# New member TT Mk1 1.i8 BAM



## davadvice (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello,

New owner got myself a 2002 TT coupe 1.8 BAM

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davadvice (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi,

I can't seem to link to imgur for images is there an issue with using the embedded link on this forum ?

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

davadvice said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't seem to link to imgur for images is there an issue with using the embedded link on this forum ?
> 
> thanks


Hi, Use the "upload attachment" that is on each reply. 
That ensures the pics remain on the forum, no matter what happens to the hosting site.
Too many good topics ruined by pics disappearing.
Hoggy.


----------



## davadvice (Jul 5, 2020)

cheers I was looking for it and couldn't see it


----------

